# Rice Pudding - Baked or boiled?



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2018)

Do you cook rice pudding in the oven or in a saucepan on the hob?

You don't seem to see baked rice pudding on cooking programmes these days. Even Ina Garten was demo'ing a rice pudding made in a saucepan the other day - sacrilege! You don't get the lovely sweet brown skin on the top that you get when the rice pudding is cooked in the oven all morning with no lid on it. When I was little my Dad and I used to fight over whose turn it was to get the skin. 

Incidentally, full cream milk please - or even better, if you can get it, make your rice pudding with Channel Islands (Jersey and Guernsey) cows milk. Luxurious just doesn't begin to describe it especially when it's been in the oven for a long time and has acquired a faintly caramel-ish flavour.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2018)

My mom used to make it on the stovetop and so do I on there rare occasion when I make it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 4, 2018)

Baked.  At our house.  With some eggs and milk/cream stirred in so  it forms a custardy top as it bakes.  Sprinkle of cinnamon.


----------



## di reston (Sep 5, 2018)

Baked. For quite long time. Full cream, fresh as you can get it. And when it went to the table to serve, raspberry jam. That's my memory of rice pudding in Cheshire, England, where I grew up in a small village called Frodsham - mentioned in the Domesday Book -and there were dairy farms everywhere.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 5, 2018)

British rice pudding  baked  otherwise it becomes  Swedish rice porridge and we all love the  crust and the   boiled one has no crust.

Sometimes I go nuts and do seven skin porridge,  which is a boiled  rice porridge, baked in thin layers with  sugar on top, so in the end you have seven layers of  crust hard sugary goodness.   Yum.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 5, 2018)

I've never liked the mouth feel of rice pudding but I love tapioca pudding. Go figure. 
I'm going to try this recipe..https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/12317-baked-tapioca-pudding-with-cinnamon-sugar-brulee


Please excuse the derailment, and carry on.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 6, 2018)

di reston said:


> Baked. For quite long time. Full cream, fresh as you can get it. And when it went to the table to serve, raspberry jam. That's my memory of rice pudding in Cheshire, England, where I grew up in a small village called Frodsham - mentioned in the Domesday Book -and there were dairy farms everywhere.
> 
> di reston
> 
> ...


Hi, Di. I'm a Cheshire girl too but up at the top of the county close to both the Lancashire and Derbyshire borders - what one of my primary school teachers called "the Cheshire pan handle" (I think he'd been watching to many Westerns!).

Oh, and I'm a "Di" too in "real" life.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 6, 2018)

We grew up with rice puddings and also macaroni puddings all baked in an enamel dish. I still make these.  Bit of sugar 2 eggs stirred with milk and then rice in with a knob of butter, pinch nutmeg on top and into,the oven. I'm still using my late mothers enamel dishes. Great memories from my childhood.

Russ


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2018)

My gramma and my mom both made good baked rice pudding. The few times I've made it, I baked it as well. Need to make it again, it's been a long time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2018)

Rice pudding was one of those things that we always baked when we had the oven on for some other purpose.  It was always hit or miss as far as the texture, if it turned out dry we would pour a little milk over each serving.

My sister used to make Gloried Rice for potlucks, kids seem to like it better than the old-fashioned baked rice pudding.

This is one of many similar recipes.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/22627/glorified-rice/


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2018)

I remember eating baked rice pudding growing up, but I do not remember how Mom made it.  Do you start with cooked or uncooked rice?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2018)

Pretty sure my relatives made it with uncooked Minute rice.


----------



## JenF (Sep 9, 2018)

I believe I remember my great grandma making it on the stove but finishing it off in the oven. We called her mimi and still refer to the dish as mimi rice, wish I could’ve got that recipe from her, I’ve tried so many and they are never just right.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 13, 2020)

My Nanna always made it with leftover rice - no recipe of course! Wish I had her knack with many things.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 13, 2020)

Baked must be lovely!!!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mom had a recipe that was cooked for 4 hours in a double boiler!  I guess that was before slow cookers.  In my early cooking days I found a recipe for baked, that I still use, which starts with leftover rice (I'd make sure that I cooked extra for this, back in those days), milk (maybe some cream added), and some eggs...plus the spices, of course.  It is baked part of the time, then stirred, sprinkled with some cinnamon and nutmeg, and baked the rest of the time, to get the crust.  Years later, I discovered another great thing for rice pudding - jasmine rice!  Nothing like that in rice pudding!


----------

